# Copper Mountain Hiking?



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

Has anyone hiked jacques peak (conditions permitting) via union peak at copper mountain and if so how is it? Also, has anyone skied down Spaulding bowl, ducked the ropes and just kept heading down toward the road as opposed to cutting over toward resolution lift? Lastly, what about skiing down the skiers right side and the back side of Tucker? Seems like you could even stage a car on the road (91) for both of these. I just read in the summit daily they will be putting a lift to the top of Tucker some time in the future. I think this will help Copper as there aren't alot of steep long runs that are easily accessed, but its also nice to have places you have to hike to that don't get tracked up so quickly. 

Thanks


----------

